# Trunk extensions and my 65 GTO



## BMXnGTOs (Jan 26, 2009)

HI guys, I have a few questions about some trunk extensions I just recieved from Y-One. I am a newbie when it comes to panel replacement, but have been around the block enough to feel like this is something I can get done on my own.......until I got my extensions.

They just dont fit ANYTHING very well. The lip for where the trunk pan mounts is way off, as is the lower edge where it meets the quarter. Is there really this much fab work just to get them close to fitting? 

Has anyone else had to modify theirs to get them to fit? I saw where Ames tells ya right up front their's dont fit well, I assume they all must be that way?

Anybody ran across a brand that fit?

Thanks.... Rich


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

y-one and ames have the same supplier, and yes there is a good amount of work to make em fit


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not sure I'm understanding your question. Are these 'trunk extentions' the pockets on each side of the trunk pan?


----------



## BMXnGTOs (Jan 26, 2009)

Yep Rukee, They tie the outer trunk floor edges to the lower inside edge of the rear quarter. The more I look at them the more I can see what needs done to get them to fit. I guess I was hoping for a little closer stamp to the original.....my confidence needs all the help it can get. 

Thought maybe someone could shed some advise if they ran into this, and on what they did to make them match up a bit better.

RC


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I just put a lower patch and the drop, or extension, on the 65 Im doing. It needed a bit of work to get the bottom gap lined up and the panel on so it wasnt bowed or wavy. There was some variance when these cars were built so rather than make a part that fits some or most while others have a huge gap, they make the parts so they have some wiggle room. It takes a bit of work with a hammer and dolly, and some moving parts around but they fit and you wont need to cut too much off for a clean installation.

I had to do some trimming and a bit of bumping but it is on there. I'll be doing the other one tomorrow if you want me to take pics during the process, I can. Just check my thread for them.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

I know what you mean! I got the extensions from Ames for my 65, and I thought they sent the wrong parts!!! Tjhey weren't even close. A call to Big Jim, at Ames , and I was told that 'there is considerable trimming of these to fit'!
Well, I thin I trimmed about 20-25% of them away to make them fit!

Hey, at 65 MPH, no one is going to notice, unless they get run over

rich


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

True dat!


----------



## BMXnGTOs (Jan 26, 2009)

LOL......I like the way you think Rich! I need to just go for it! I think I have a pretty good plan now that I have stared at it all day yesterday....LOL.

Thumpin, I have been following your thread pretty closely. Its nice to see what others are doing. I would love to see more pics. 

Most of this is pretty straight forward, but being my first time, and wanting it to be right, I am feeling the pressure a bit... 

Thanks guys!

Rich


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

BMXnGTOs said:


> I need to just go for it! I think I have a pretty good plan now that I have stared at it all day yesterday....LOL.
> 
> Most of this is pretty straight forward, but being my first time, and wanting it to be right, I am feeling the pressure a bit...
> 
> ...


That really is the mentality you need to get into. I did the same thing.....stare at and visualize and in the end, I just had to dig in and start somewhere. None of this is exact at the factory either and allows considerable latitude when assembling. I did do a LOT of measuring and writing the dims down before cutting so I could get as close as allowable. I have noticed some of the replacement panels are made oversize to allow for individual fitting. My trunk floor didn't line up at the rear either and needed a pretty good bend to get it to fit but that could've happened in shipping too. It's also a little wide at the front and will need custom fitting. A couple blocks of wood and c-clamps works to bend a weld flange to the proper angle too.


----------



## gtomike455 (May 24, 2020)

BMXnGTOs said:


> HI guys, I have a few questions about some trunk extensions I just recieved from Y-One. I am a newbie when it comes to panel replacement, but have been around the block enough to feel like this is something I can get done on my own.......until I got my extensions.
> 
> They just dont fit ANYTHING very well. The lip for where the trunk pan mounts is way off, as is the lower edge where it meets the quarter. Is there really this much fab work just to get them close to fitting?
> 
> ...


if you want a good idea on how to make it fit check this out. https://youtu.behttpshttps://youtu.be/c1_0xQezIRA://youtu.be/c1_0xQezIRA/c1_0xQezIRA


----------



## gtomike455 (May 24, 2020)

gtomike455 said:


> if you want a good idea on how to make it fit check this out. https://youtu.behttpshttps://youtu.be/c1_0xQezIRA://youtu.be/c1_0xQezIRA/c1_0xQezIRA


----------

